# My husband is trying to hook up on line



## whatshappeningtous? (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am new to the board and I am hoping for some help.

My husband has an account on several "hook up sites". I found out about them one day when I was checking our computer to see what our kids have been up to online. This was several months ago. When I confronted him about it, he said that he was "just checking things out" and he was bored because he had lost his jib and was sitting home alone all day while I was at work. 
It stopped for a while but yesterday I saw that he had been there again. His profile says that he is "looking for a woman for 1 on 1 sex"
When I asked him about it, he said that it is an ego boost and that it makes him feel better about himself. He says that he has never actually met anyone from the site and never intended to. How am I supposed to react to this? I don't know if I can trust him anymore. He doesn't seem to think that he has done anything wrong, and that I should just get over it. Any suggestions? I just don't know where to go from here.


----------



## saggan (Mar 3, 2010)

tell him to stop it it not ok to be acting that way when your a married man looking at porn to "relive a little tension" is one this but that just un aceptable behavior


----------



## Mo Simpson (Jun 3, 2009)

You know it and we know it, but he doesn't seem to know it - your husband is disrespect you and your marriage.

It doesn't matter if he never meets anyone, you're uncomfortable with it and rightly so. If he's bored he needs to get out and get a job or go and keep himself busy in an appropriate and safe way.


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

First of all, how would he feeld if the situation had been reversed and he caught you doing that?

Secondly, that kind of behavior can cause such a snowball effect. What if some hot chic responded and then started flirting? Would that be enough? Or would he continue just to keep his "ego" boosted? Then what? Exchange pictures, emails? It just opens up a can of worms. I don't get why people go out looking for temptation like that.

Nip it in the bud now. If he keeps it up, then it will just reach the next level, and then the next.


----------



## cazzyuk (Mar 4, 2010)

hi, I am in an identical boat to u - its not nice is it...

Only my situation has gone a step further. I found that my husband had registered on an adult chat site about a year ago - we argued, he said he would stop and then we sorted it out - so I thought.
one and half weeks ago I found out he had done the same - only this time it had progressed and he was talking on the phone to a woman from Birmingham.
I have since asked him to leave and we have been seperated since. I cant get the thought out of my head that just because he didnt do anything - the intention was still there... I just caught him out.
I dont know if things can be sorted out. I do know I love my husband but not being able to trust someone after they have disrespected you is a lot to deal with...

Good luck - I really feel for you 

Caz x


----------

